# Treasure Dome from Cigarmony



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey guys...

I just received my "Treasure Dome" humidor from Cigarmony today and I noticed that all fours corners inside the humidor have large gaps in the miter joints. Should I be concerned about this? Will I lose humidity?

Does anyone else have the Treasure Dome humidor with the same issue but doesn't see it causing a problem?

Thanks to all...
Gary


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

gshadley said:


> I just received my "Treasure Dome" humidor from Cigarmony today and I noticed that all fours corners inside the humidor have large gaps in the miter joints. Should I be concerned about this? Will I lose humidity?
> 
> Does anyone else have the Treasure Dome humidor with the same issue but doesn't see it causing a problem?


I had three of these, great humidors in my opinion. 
Mark (n2adventure) is a great BOTL here, contact him and ask him about the problem, no doubt he will make things right. 
I would say, season it up and find out how well it works.


----------



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

I contacted Mark at Cigarmony.com and he stated that if the gaps are really large, he would send a replacement. I am going to take a closer look tonight when I get home and see.

Mark is great to work with!!

G


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

season it first, those gaps might tighten up


----------



## SIFDUE (Feb 22, 2008)

The gaps should swell up and close once seasoned.


----------



## Lionfish (Dec 23, 2007)

If the the gaps don't tighten up you can always use a hot glue gun to seal the gaps and maintain humidity.


----------



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

Here are three pics from the gap issue with the Treasure Dome.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Dude, you want to know what you need to watch out for with Mark from Cigarmony?






























































NOTHING!

Mark will take care of you, always. He's a true BOTL.


----------



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

Three more pictures of corners with gaps in Treasure Dome.


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

unless i am seeing wrong, those are gaps in the liner. the liner has those gaps so that there is room for the wood to expand when seasoned. from the pics, it seems that the box itself has no gaps.


----------



## jb1677 (Jan 16, 2006)

My Treasure Dome looks pretty much the same. I have constantly fought to maintain proper himidity in the thing, I dont think its due to teh gaps in teh liner, just the way it is. I actaully had more success using the built in credo type humidificaiton devices rather than beads when trying the bring the humidity up in the winter, unfortunatly this gave me nothing when the humidity would go over 70 in the warmer months.

I now simply place a small glass of water in the humidor with 70% beads in the winter, keeps me at 65 to 70 for weeks at a time. In the summer, just beads with no water and I hover right near 70 (68 - 72).

For the price I paid I am still happy with the purchase, it looks nice and is huge but in the end it does not seem to do a great job maintaining a consistent humidity.


----------



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

Mark from Cigarmony said that he felt that no matter what I did, as in exchange, they all would have those gaps in the liner. I am not concerned about the gaps as much as I am about losing humidity. I am also not too concerned as I have a Hydra that I will be putting in there so it should keep the humidity up.

I just don't want to have to be constantly fighting my RH level.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

RonC said:


> unless i am seeing wrong, those are gaps in the liner. the liner has those gaps so that there is room for the wood to expand when seasoned. from the pics, it seems that the box itself has no gaps.


Hi Gary,

RonC (rep for Avallo humidors) confirmed what we discussed in our emails regarding the gaps in the Spanish cedar lining being typical to allow for the expansion after seasoning. :tu

Thanks Ron!

~Mark


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

Duck tape and a swiss army knife anf it will be better than new.:mn


----------



## gshadley (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Mark for the great follow-up!! I am seasoning the Treasure Dome now and I was surprised how accurate the analog hygrometer is. Right now, it is reading 72%RH and it has only been in the salt test for 4 hours. I was not expecting it to be that close to the 75%RH mark. 

Of course, I am going to use a digital hygro along with the analog one that it came with. 

Mark did you UPS those spanish cedar dividers out to me? I got an e-mail from UPS with a tracking number but I am not for sure who sent those. You are the only one that I can think of that would be sending me anything at the moment.

Mark has been great to work with and he cares about his customers. I am hoping that the Treasure Dome works out as nice as it looks.


----------



## WanderingUgly (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info and review of their service!


----------

